# anybody around here live in PA?



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

You're about an hour and a half from me - I'm in Sussex, NJ but used to be closer to there ages ago when I went to Centenary.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Thats not that far! I have 2 friends who live in jersey. We go camping together in PA. They both live in Point Pleasent, NJ.


----------



## WesternKindaGurl48 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm outside of Morgantown WV...haha....dunno how far that is...time to mapquest it.


----------



## WesternKindaGurl48 (Mar 8, 2009)

wow...your way out there...lol..

Driving Directions from Reedsville, WV to Stroudsburg, PA


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

lol thats not that far. We drive to Up State NY. takes us 4 hours so.


----------



## WesternKindaGurl48 (Mar 8, 2009)

lol...I guess I'm just too used to being close to home.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I live in Bala Cynwyd, PA!


----------

